# House of a thousand corpses



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:rant:
Aggh! This was perhaps the one movie I would actually see in the theater, but it looks like it might not even be released, unless it's edited big time. According to the radio, Universal was set to release it but once they saw it they said too much blood and gore for them. Then MGM wated to pick it up but in an MTV interview, Ben Aflick (sp) accused MGM of not having any morals.  
I guess the execs at MGM took it personally and now dropped it. I hope Paramount or Warner might wanna release it, come on give Zombie a break.


:rant:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd like to see this too.

I mean, come on....Let Rob Zombie direct....what type of flick were they expecting? Sound of Music?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Screw the movie!  We had the house of 300 corpses right here - real ones -- just laying around the yard. Maybe they were extras from the movie -- who knows?


----------

